# Courier Mail Server version 1.0.6.



## Russellw (Mar 7, 2019)

Attention: Freebsd.org forum members:

I have successfully downloaded all of the files and libraries necessary for compiling and making the Courier Mail Server version 1.0.6. I have also downloaded most of the Sox files as well. I am attempting to build the above-mentioned mail server in my Oracle VM VirtualBox Debian version 9.8 ( stretch ) Linux virtual machine. As soon as I finished downloading the above-mentioned Sox files, I typed in the following commands from my Linux command prompt:

# ./configure

at which time that command appeared to run correctly. Then I typed:

# make -s

again, at which time that command appeared to run correctly. Then I typed:

# make install ( after having su’d to my root account ).

This command also appeared to run correctly.

Then, I changed directories ( from russell@debian:/Dowloads/courier-1.0.6.20190203/courier-1.0.6.20190203/sox-14.4.2/sox-14.4.2 to russell@debian:/Downloads/courier-1.0.6.20190203/courier-1.0.6.20190203 ) using the “cd” command. Keep in mind that I typed in the following command at my Debian version 9.8 ( stretch ) Linux prompt before typing the above-mentioned Linux commands:

# MAKEFLAGS = “-j 4.”

This command was entered from my “sh” shell ( the default shell on my system is the Borne Again Shell ( bash )). Whatever the case may be, I typed in the following Linux command:

# ./configure

after changing directories ( as mentioned above ), and that command appeared to run correctly. Then, I typed the following Linux command:

# make

and received the following error message: “No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.” What have I done wrong? I was disappointed to get this far in the process my first time without being completely successful. What do I need to do? Thank you.  Keep in touch.

Sincerely in Christ,
Russell E. Willis


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2019)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

